
Leaked “ACTA” Lobby Letter Reveals Hollywood Pressure On EU - ssclafani
http://torrentfreak.com/leaked-acta-lobby-letter-reveals-hollywood-pressure-on-eu-110506/
======
MartinMond
I hope the EU doesn't sign this.

For me as an EU citizen I don't see either the interests of Europe's citizens
or companies reflected in the treaty, so I don't think there's much pressure
within Europe to sign it.

